# Solved: Can't Uninstall/Reinstall Java - MSICUU2 won't work



## Frowie (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello,

I am unable to uninstall/reinstall/get Java to work. Control Panel says I have Java 6(TM) Update 19 V.6.0.190 yet it does not work in any of my browsers. If I try to uninstall it generates the following error: Add or Remove Programs: Fatal error during installation.. I have tried both the online and offline installation package (jre-6u19-windows-i586-s.exe). When I try to install Java the error message is: Java Setup: This software has already been installed on your computer. Would you like to reinstall it?. If I say yes the error message is Error 1606.Could not access network location :..

I tried to open the Java Control Panel and received the following error: Java(TM) Control Panel: The system cannot find the file specified. C:\Program Files Java\jre6\bin\javaclpl.exe.

I tried the MS Windows Installer Cleanup Utility (msicuu2.exe) and it generated the following error Windows Script Host: Cant find script engine VBScript for script C:\DOCUME~1\\LANDMA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\StartMsi.vbs.

I am running WinXP Pro V.2002 SP3 and all hotfixes, IE8.0.6001.18702, FF3.6.3, Chrome 4.1.249.1045 (42898)

I realize that these are two separate problems but they both impact my ability to get Java running. I would be very grateful for any help you might offer.

Thank you,
Frowie


----------



## How'dIdoThat (Nov 2, 2004)

Have you seen this >>> http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/916364-warning-not-run-java-your.html Also try running disk cleanup and restart the pc to see if that helps clear things up.


----------



## Frowie (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you for the advice How'dIdoThat. I was actually able to root out all of the hidden bits with Revo Uninstaller and then do a clean install. That solved that problem.

The issue about not being able to run Microsoft Installer Cleanup Utility (MSICUU2.exe) still stands as described in paragraph 3 of my original post. It is not, however, a critical issue now that I have fixed Java.

I will mark this issue closed and resubmit the MSICUU2 issue should it become more pressing again.

Thanks,
Frowie


----------

